# oikoa (ajoneuvolla)



## Gavril

Päivää,

What does _oikoa_ mean in the context of driving an automobile? I saw it in this context (from today's Uusi Suomi):



> Ohitukset, kiihdytykset, lähellä ajamiset ja oikomiset kaarteissa lisääntyvät, kun autoilija ajaa ylinopeutta, muistuttaa Liikkuva poliisi.



"Passing, accelerating, tailgating and [?] at turns become more frequent when drivers go past the speed limit, the Mobile Police remind motorists."

(I'm also not sure if "tailgating" is exactly the right translation for _lähellä ajaminen._ "tailgating" means driving too closely to another car, potentially preventing the other driver from maneuvering properly in an emergency -- is that what _lähellä ajaminen _means in this context?)

Kiitos avustanne


----------



## Hakro

"Tailgating" is exactly the correct translation.

I couldn't find the right term for "oikominen kaarteissa" but means driving over the inside edge in a curve, like this rally car. For an inexperienced driver it can be very dangerous.


----------



## Määränpää

Hakro said:


> driving over the inside edge in a curve, like this rally car.



I thought it meant driving over the inside edge _of your own lane _(not necessarily the entire road) in a curve.


----------



## Hakro

Määränpää said:


> I thought it meant driving over the inside edge _of your own lane _(not necessarily the entire road) in a curve.


Of course it can mean that, too, but lately there has been discussion about driving over the edge of the road.


----------

